# UFC 75



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Man, can't wait for this. And it's free.

My heart says Dan, but my head says Rampage.

So I put money on Dan, Bisping and Cro Cop for the win.

Does anyone one know what time this is playing CENTRAL Time?

:sniper:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it airs at 8pm central.I think Henderson will KO rampage in the third, BIsping will KO Hammil in the 1st and CroCop will KO Kongo in the 2nd. We shall see I guess.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

wyogoose said:


> I think it airs at 8pm central.I think Henderson will KO rampage in the third, BIsping will KO Hammil in the 1st and CroCop will KO Kongo in the 2nd. We shall see I guess.


Actually sounds pretty good. We'll see.

:beer:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

might wanna change the cro cop for the W... still early....


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Boy I suck. Glad I didnt put any money on these!!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

wyogoose said:


> Boy I suck. Glad I didnt put any money on these!!


I was just thinking that. You replied to your post too quickly. LOL

I did think Hamil won that fight however. You sure can tell it was Bispings hometown. Hamil had more takedowns, was the aggressor, cut bisping open, etc...

Hamil got screwed.

Now what is Cro Cop going to do. Retire? 2 losses in a row. WOW


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with you that Hamill got screwed... he was def. the agressor.... at least two of the three rounds went to him hands down... he got gassed in the third but it wasnt enough to lose the scorecard.... one thing I noticed that both him and henderson didnt do is stick with what got them there.... hamill is a three time d3 champion in wrestling.... his problem was that he tried to strike and when he does go to the ground he needs to learn more submission holds... he had bispings back many times and did nothing..... as far as henderson goes hes another great wrestler who wanted to strike with a striker.... I do beleive another 20 seconds in that last round it wouldve been called.... that was a fair call just not the type of fighting style that couldve won him the match.... anyway on to the next one.... whos gonna win chuck or jardine.... if chuck comes to fight hes got it but if he comes in like he did with rampage its already over


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Damn. Called that one wrong.

Just because 2 losses.....doesn't mean you should retire. Crop Cop's rib was broken in the first round (supposedly). IF that's true, it would definitely change the fight. We'll have to see.

Hammill got cheated. I'd love to see Bisping vs. Houston Alexander.....Bisping would get slaughtered.

Dan and Rampage both fought well. Dan is just too small for LHW. He's really a MW. I am pretty confident Dan can beat Anderson Silva, with takedowns and win the MW belt.

But alas.....look at my last fight calling. LOL

:beer:


----------

